# Cube Team 240 Tretlager



## Karllama (6. März 2020)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich hab ein Cube Team 240 von meinem Schwager bekommen und wollte das nun für meinen 8 jährigen Sohn wieder auf Vordermann bringen und langfristig auch ein bisschen tunen... 
Da er UNBEDINGT 24 Gänge haben will (scheint wohl ein wichtiges Kriterium bei den Kumpels zu sein) wollte ich zumindest das Tretlager tauschen. Ich hab versucht ein Shimano BB-UN55 einzubauen aber es kommt mir vor, wie wenn es sich um ein anderes Gewinde handelt. Ist das möglich? Das Tretlager, das davor verbaut war ist mir so auch noch nicht unter gekommen (siehe Bild). 
Danke schon mal für die Unterstützung!


----------



## taroosan (7. März 2020)

Hallo,
es gibt Innenlager mit verschiedenen Gewindesteigungen. Und auch Unterschiede mit links/rechts Gewinde. Da bin ich aber nicht sicher.

Das Cube sollte aber eigentlich ein BSA Innenlager haben - vielleicht hast Du ein Innenlager mit italienischen Gewinde erwischt. Sieht man auf deinem Bild nicht.
Das hier habe ich im Radon 24 meines Großen verbaut - https://www.bike-components.de/de/Miche/Primato-Innenlager-JIS-p37335/ - Radon 24 war zumindest früher baugleich mit Cube 24. Siehe auch https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/neu...id-24-cube24-edit-cannondale-24-trail.856321/
Brauchst für das miche aber ein Compagnolo Innenlagerwerkzeug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karllama (8. März 2020)

Das schau ich mir definitiv auch mal an. Sehr cooler Thread übrigens! Genau so hatte ich das auch ursprünglich mal geplant bis mir der Junior seine Prioritäten erklärt hat ! 
Was mich bei dem Tretlager wundert ist, dass der Außendurchmesser der Lager exakt identisch ist. Und ich hab kein Lager mit 34,8mm gefunden, das eine andere Steigung hat... Komisch!


----------

